# Baby news / Mozart



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

So, my kid is 8 months these days. Today, he was playing on the floor, sitting; but then he started whining and flapping his arms around angrily. I thought, had he been fed? Check. The diaper changed? Check. Should he need a nap? Not at this hour. So maybe he wanted to play. I went to the floor and started to talk to him and waited for him to show if he wanted to play. But no, he continued whining and flapping arms, and he looked at me with a look of frustration in his eyes. None of the usual signs that he shows when he wants to play. I started to ponder about this, it was indeed strange behavior. But then a thought occurred to me: quite often, music is playing in our house. At this time, it wasn't. So I decided to give it a shot, and put on the Jupiter symphony. Immediately, the baby started screaming in joy like crazy, and the biggest grin of delight rose on his lips! Then, he continued to play and explore the room all by himself, now happy as a happy camper.


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

He's going to grow up to be either a great composer or Gary Oldman in Leon the Professional


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

You never listen to me, people! There's the proof!


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

next time put Xenakis on.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Music soothes the savage beast.

(btw that's a joke please don't think I think your baby is a monster)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

That is such a cool story!


----------

